# TRT and Fertility Question



## JayLay777 (Aug 28, 2020)

Is TRT basically a death sentence for keeping fertility? I want to start  TRT due to low normal free T and high SHBG with some low t symptoms but  I am concerned about fertility since I am 28 years old. I do not want  to take HCG as it makes me feel bad and basically makes TRT not work for me. Is there any chance I can keep my fertility while just taking testosterone ? Or is there another option or anything else I can take besides HCG to stay somewhat fertile on TRT?


----------



## Boogieman (Aug 28, 2020)

From what I understand if you are on a TRT regimen if you want to be able to have kids take HCG. It will be your best bet.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 28, 2020)

What about HMG?

You could freeze some sperm maybe...


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 28, 2020)

Plenty of men have conceived not only on trt but on cycle.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 28, 2020)

Not only that, people with low T counts have conceived on a nandrolone cycle.

Most anything is possible.


----------



## Jin (Aug 29, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Most anything is possible.



Almost anything, yes. 

But nobody ever got pregnant from anal. It’s nature's birth control.


----------

